# looking for a story



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 1, 2006)

it takes place in the future...I think a girl want to get off work and still get paid or something so she pretends to be hurt. So, a robot takes care of her and she's getting little to no exercise so...she gets very fat.

A little detail I remembered...
-She names the robot...can't remember what though.

So...anyone heard of it?


----------



## nerve99999 (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=713&highlight=robot

you have to scroll down a bit. the story was posted in a thread with another story.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks :bow:


----------

